# Converting my USD trading activity to AUD for tax time



## camp (30 July 2014)

Hi, 
I trade options and a few shares with Optionsxpress in $USD, does anybody know of an easy way or some software that will convert my trading activity from $USD to $AUD so that I can report it properly for my tax. I know the ATO has exchange rates available for every day but it is a massive process to manually convert every transaction and commission for the year.
Any suggestions appreciated, Thanks


----------

